# Host not found [RISOLTO]

## galactus

Ho il solito errore di host not found, ho configurato la connessione adsl e funzionava egregiamente sul cd live. Quando ho riavviato il sistema e installato kde la connessione è saltata.Si connette e poi sia un ping tipo www.google.it oppure ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx mi da host not found oppure network is unreachable.

Ho controllato i vari post e applicato ler soluzioni ma nessun miglioramento vi posto

il mio ifconfig

```
[color=red]eth0     

 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:87:63:2F:19 UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

 RX packets:104 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:73 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 RX bytes:6576 (6.4 Kb)  TX bytes:2846 (2.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

 RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

      

inet addr:80.183.12.229  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:160 (160.0 b)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)[/color]
```

E qui c'è il mio resolv.conf

```
[color=red]

nameserver 151.99.125.1

nameserver 151.99.0.100[/size][/color]
```

Sto usando un ip fisso,senza usare dhcp[/size]

Il mio modem è un alcatel speed touch home e come abbonamento ho alice adsl. 

Username e password non sono sbagliati e nemmeno c'è un errore in /etc/conf.d/net

GrazieLast edited by galactus on Sun Mar 07, 2004 10:09 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai altri pc? Io ho avuto un problema con win che mi voleva prendere un ip già in uso. Ho risolto mettendo come te uno fisso.

----------

## randomaze

Prova a pingare i dns del tuo provider per vedere se effettivamente la connessione é su,

Per migliorare la leggibilità ti suggerisco di usare il tag "code" ivece di un font microscopico  :Wink: 

----------

## galactus

Ho provato a pingare il dns ma dice 

connect: network unrechable

ecco il mio conf.dnet

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp" //ho provato anche ad aggiungere up ma senza risultato

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.100.1"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma se usi un ip fisso devi decommentare anche la riga

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

dove l'ip è quello del tuo modem.

----------

## galactus

Ho provato a decommentare il gateway e l'iop del modem è 10.0.0.138, l'ip fisso del pc è diventato 10.0.0.3.

Il pc ora presenta un rallentamento quando risolve i nomi ma poi nn li trova. Continu a dirmi host not found

----------

## xchris

posta un:

```

route -n

```

e magari un 

```

traceroute 66.102.7.104

```

ciao

----------

## blueocean

Ho la tua stessa configurazione, in /etc/conf.d/net devi settare l'ip di eth0 a 10.0.0.1 e netmask 255.255.255.0 la broadcast levala tanto la setta da solo, il gateway levalo e poi riavvia e riprova vedrai che va tutto bene, mi stupisco che ti si connetta anche con quella subnet perchè di solito quel modem è molto schizzinoso e non va se non con la sua 10.0.0.*

----------

## galactus

ecco il route -n

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

Ho provato pure a mettere lip 10.0.0.1 senza gateway con la subnet 255.255.255.0 ma tutto è uguale come sempre

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il gateway deve esserci se no come fa ad uscire?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma il gateway deve esserci se no come fa ad uscire?

 

Confermo

----------

## galactus

Rimesso il gateway 10.0.0.138 e questo col ping ovviamente nn da errore.Solo che oltre proprio nn ci va,continua con le solite frasi

host not found

network is unrechable

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa il tuo ip e' 192.168.0.2 giusto? Ma come fa a raggiungere il gateway 10.0.0.138? Metti come ip 10.0.0.2 e vedi se va.

----------

## galactus

ma il mio ip è 10.0.0.1

----------

## xchris

diciamo che si sta facendo un po' di confusione!

all'inizio del post eri sulla buona strada.

Come ti ha detto fedeliallalinea lascia tutto su 10.0.0.x

setta quindi il tuo ip come 10.0.0.2

e poi quando si connette posta tutto questo:

route -n

ifconfig 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> diciamo che si sta facendo un po' di confusione!

 

Parole sante  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## galactus

Ma il 192.168.100.1 che ho nel mio route -n da dove salta fuori?????? Nel file conf.d/net nn ho messo un valore simile e nemmeno una subnet 255.255.255.255. Questi valori da dove li va a prendere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta ifconfig e route -n e poi possiamo dirti. Il file dove sono settate queste cose comunque e' in /etc/conf.d/net .

----------

## galactus

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:87:63:2F:19  

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:107 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:99 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:7203 (7.0 Kb)  TX bytes:5477 (5.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:80.183.10.177  P-t-P:192.168.100.1  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:27 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:1216 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:30 (30.0 b)
```

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La configurazione di eth0 sembra giusta. Anche con questa configurazione se pinghi ti da lo stesso messaggio?

----------

## galactus

Nn ne vuole proprio sapere. L'unica cosa strana che capita quando do una configurazione esatta come questa è che durante il boot del kernel dopo aver attivato

Starting local

il sistema si blocca per qualche secondo e poi mi da la possibilità di fare il login

Poi quando mi connetto con adsl-start e faccio un emerge o un ping la risoluzione dei nomi diviene lenta,l'errore hosto not found me lo da ma senza un'immediatezza naturale

----------

## galactus

l'errore di ping è

ping: unknown host www.google.it

----------

## randomaze

 *galactus wrote:*   

> l'errore di ping è
> 
> ping: unknown host www.google.it

 

Prova a fare il ping con un indirizzo IP:

```
#ping 216.239.59.104

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti nel resolv.conf

```
10.0.0.138
```

e commenta gli altri.

----------

## galactus

Ho messo nel resolv.conf

nameserver 10.0.0.138

Ho provato poi a fare il solito ping con l'indirizzo che mi ha dato randomaze. Partono i pacchetti del ping ma ritornano con l'avviso host unreachable

----------

## galactus

Ho rifatto adsl-setup in quanto ogni volta che facevo adsl-start ricreava una copia di resolv.conf senza il 10.0.0.138 ma con i dns che avevo usato per il setup. 

Cmq continua bellamente a farmi fesso il pc

----------

## randomaze

 *galactus wrote:*   

> Ho messo nel resolv.conf
> 
> nameserver 10.0.0.138
> 
> 

 

fedeliallalinea, come mai gli hai detto di impostare questo DNS?

 *galactus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato poi a fare il solito ping con l'indirizzo che mi ha dato randomaze. Partono i pacchetti del ping ma ritornano con l'avviso host unreachable

 

Un attimo.

Lavorare con il file resolv.conf serve per sistemare i DNS.

Io ti ho dato un indirizzo IP (che sarebbe quello di google.it) proprio per capire se é un problema di DNS o di rete.

A quanto pare il problema é di rete. I nomi non li risolve perché non raggiunge il DNS.

Adesso, mi dici marca e modello del tuo modem?

----------

## galactus

alcatedl speed touch home

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea, come mai gli hai detto di impostare questo DNS?

 

Io come DNS ho messo l'indirizzo ip del mio modem poi ci pensa lui.

----------

## galactus

Qui da  me invece se ne fotte,funziona solo col live cd

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io come DNS ho messo l'indirizzo ip del mio modem poi ci pensa lui.

 

http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/pdf/sthome_manual_04.pdf

Si, tra le altre cose dovrebbe anche fare da DNS.

Tuttavia, date le caratteristiche del modem, secondo me il ppp non serve e ci sta solo incasinando.

O no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Tuttavia, date le caratteristiche del modem, secondo me il ppp non serve e ci sta solo incasinando.
> 
> O no?

 

Anche io avevo pensato a questa cosa.

----------

## xchris

mmm scusate ma secondo me il casino impera  :Smile: 

vediamo di fare un riassunto:

o se in questa situazione:

	1 - alcatel speedtouch home

	2 - acesso pppoe

o sei in questa:

	1 - alcatel speedtouch home modificato (funzionamento come quello LAN)

	2 - accesso pppoa

Nel primo caso la connessione deve essere effettuata cmq via ppp (comandato da pppoe)

Nel secondo non serve ppp e devi solo metterti nella lan interna e specificare in manuale i dns (a meno che non funzioni il suo dhcp server interno)

Io direi che sei nel primo caso visto quanto hai postato all'inizio con ifconfig ppp0.

Ho riletto anche il post e visto che hai alice adsl direi proprio che devi usare pppoe.(anche perche' il modem non mi risulta lo possa fare direttamente)

ciao

----------

## galactus

All'inizio dell'installazione ho fatto l'emerge di pppoe.Però lui continua a vedere solo se stesso ed il modem oltre la rete non va.

----------

## randomaze

 *galactus wrote:*   

> All'inizio dell'installazione ho fatto l'emerge di pppoe.Però lui continua a vedere solo se stesso ed il modem oltre la rete non va.

 

Hai provato a puntare un browser verso il modem e a vedere i settaggi?

----------

## blueocean

Allora chiariamo:

192.168.100.1 >> indirizzo del router telecom a cui ti connetti

10.0.0.1 >> ip locale

10.0.0.138 >> ip dello speedtouch home ethernet

IL GATEWAY NON VA SETTATO IN /etc/conf.d/net perchè non serve a un emerita cippa, lo si setta solo quando si è in lan come client e bisogna fare il routing tramite il server.

su /etc/resolv.conf metti:

nameserver 62.94.0.1

nameserver 62.94.0.2

(sono i dns di edisontel molto stabili e penso i piu veloci)

riavvia e riposta il route -n, controlla anche se hai settato bene eth0

su /etc/conf.d/net nella riga di eth0:

iface_eth0="10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

se non va nemmeno cosi non so che dirti probabilmente è qualcos'altro sicuramente non è il routing  :Sad: 

----------

## Sparker

Prova con il live-cd che cosa ti dice route -n

----------

## galactus

Ho provato come consigliato da blueocean ma come sempre il mio pc mi ha riso in faccia ecco il route

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

ed ecco il route del live cd

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.100.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

Qui usa come gateway 192.168.100.1 riproverò quello cambiando l'ip della miamacchina anche se credo nn porti a nulla visto che l'ho già fatto se nn erro

----------

## xchris

non so perche' ma non ti setta il default gateway!

Al momento non cambiare nulla e una volta connesso prova a fare:

```

route add default gw 192.168.100.1

```

ciao

----------

## galactus

Niente da fare visto che ho tempo reinstallo la gentoo di nuovo!Vedremo se la prossima installazione porterà frutti migliori

Grazie dell'aiuto e dello sbattimento

----------

## xchris

ARRRRGGGGG

ormai era una stupidata!!!

ti mancava il default GW!!!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## galactus

Vabbè dai ho perso una giornata ma ora funziona tutto alla grande tranne un piccolo dev/apm bios che ora vedo di disabilitare!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai risolto installando o facendo altro? Metti anche il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

